# Craftsman leafblower worked and won't restart



## Mikul (May 9, 2005)

My Craftsman leafblower ran when I started for the first time this season, but always sounded like it wanted to die at full-throttle. I ran it anyway, and all was well for about 30 minutes and it stopped. Today, I can't restart it. It will think about starting on full-choke. After that, it will start on half-choke for 5 seconds with full power and then die. It won't run in no choke at all. I've played with the carb adjustments to no avail. I've also dumped the old gas and replaced it with new. It was running perfectly in the fall.

I have no idea what model this is, but is probably about 6 years old. It has an air filter that is a piece of green foam shaped into a U.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like you were running it too lean during that 30 minutes and you have scored the piston and cylinder. Time to do a compression check to see if that is what happened.


----------

